# Favorite Bully Sticks for toys? No Odor!



## tammyw (May 7, 2018)

We bought the Pawstruck ones twice. First time, no smell. Second time (same exact order) and I'm gagging from the smell!!!

We got the Pawstruck 5" Straight Bully Sticks Small thickness, 20 pack, Natural Low Odor for $20:
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B075H2XVYB/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Wondering what everyone else gets that doesn't smell. The odor is really kind of unbearable and even makes him (his breath) smell for a while afterwards, ugh!)


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

I've been happy with bestbullysticks.com


----------



## tammyw (May 7, 2018)

I was going to try them next! I notice they have regular versions and then USA baked. Do you know what the difference is?


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

I would make sure that the Bully sticks are made in the US, there were a lot of recall on ones made in China


----------



## tammyw (May 7, 2018)

twyla said:


> I would make sure that the Bully sticks are made in the US, there were a lot of recall on ones made in China


Interesting - the amazon link says these were made in South America.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

I've given mine Bestbullysticks for years without any problems.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Another Bestbullysticks fan here......also tracheas, lamb ears and when they have them, buffalo ears!


----------



## tammyw (May 7, 2018)

I just ordered from bestbullysticks.com and I think they will be better. Also got some cow ears in there as well! Expensive but well worth the sanity break too!


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

One of the things that I like about bestbullysticks is that the bully sticks come from Brazil where cattle are finished on grass, not in feed lots. And they are not given any added hormones. I do not trust the US factory-farming system and will not buy their products.

My dogs also like the gullet wraps and the joint jerky bites from bestbullysticks. They did not like the beef trachea chews. (Fussy poodles.)

The bestbullysticks site says that they do not carry any products from China.


----------

